# Made in Taiwan Proflo



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Got another one today, steady drip from the brass on a w/m hose bib. The home is in the country, on a well. No chlorine issues, water has no problems. The wirsbo pex is tight and perfect, the inside of the pipe looks great. I was going to replace the hose bib and gave it a slight turn and the male threads of the hose bib broke right in half, wow.
Proflow, no thank you very much. I've bought a few things but this installation wasn't even that old. I'm not touching anymore. No, this was not my install but I know who did it and it was less than a year ago.

Seems we have some serious brass problems out there.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Wall thickness not thick enough after the threads were cut?

Where the heck do you put a sill-cock in MN?


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> Wall thickness not thick enough after the threads were cut?
> 
> Where the heck do you put a sill-cock in MN?


I don't know why it broke, if you look at the brass on the break it looks sort of funny. I found this set up for a wash machine in the basement. Not used outside around here!:laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

COuld have been overtightened to begin with and compromised the composition of the brass. Or that proflo just suks really bad. 

Was the water on when you broke it?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ironranger said:


> I don't know why it broke, if you look at the brass on the break it looks sort of funny. I found this set up for a wash machine in the basement. Not used outside around here!:laughing:


 Cheap dirty brass. Brass is sold in different grades. I use nibco boiler drains for wm hose connections.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> COuld have been overtightened to begin with and compromised the composition of the brass. Or that proflo just suks really bad.
> 
> Was the water on when you broke it?


Had the water already off for replacement thank goodness. Cut off the old one, installed a new pex wing L and bib in about five minutes. Drove over to my next one, replaced a 1 1/4" lavy trap, that's all she wanted. Both service calls done in less than an hour, full price with no exceptions!:thumbup:

Did four more after that and was home in time for a late lunch, good day hey.:thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

That is a good day. I went to my 1st call this morning and rebuilt a toilet and replaced a end outlet waste ona K-sink and tha p-trap. Next three calls were all next door to each other...all needed expansion tanks due to the city installing check valves at the water meters. next Job was for a realtor and the house was vacant....realtor went to show the house and found water on the bath floor around the toilet.....I show up and its the ballcock nut loose and leaking.....I rebuilt the toilet...its was old and I'm responsible for it.. Cussed the Lowes guy out and called it a day.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I am feeling down on just about anything Pro Flo or the supplier that it comes from these days. Private labeling usually means the junk they couldn't sell under the brand name so they sell the line to private label. Friggin junk!!! Shame on the F word for selling that crap.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Wall thickness not thick enough after the threads were cut?
> 
> Where the heck do you put a sill-cock in MN?


Sill-cock? That there is a boiler drain. Well, at least thats what we call them. 
Talking to a GC yesterday about my old boss and his company, said they installed a pro-flow ball valve for the the water main. Said they closed the valve and began to saw cut the slab, cut a couple of shallow lines, and splishy splashy water went everywhere. Under furthur investigations, the ball vavle, it had no ball, or balls for that matter. Murphys law, anything that says pro on it, isnt.:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Anybody ever use any pasco basket strainers? they have 3 screws like the ISE garbage disposals but no snap ring like on the ISE's


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Anybody ever use any pasco basket strainers? they have 3 screws like the ISE garbage disposals but no snap ring like on the ISE's


Nope I use Snap-N-Lock exclusively.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Master, I have not used any of those type basket strainers. I think a HO would buy somthing like that, BUT I am not sure of the quality or the reliability of this particular product so take this with a grain of ya know

Ive been useing Kohler Basket Strainers, ya the $40 ones, I put a regular basket strain in one of there hands and a Kohler Basket strain in the other, it sells itself.

I use 100%Silicone and use Denatured Alcohol for clean up:thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Nope I use Snap-N-Lock exclusively.


 Do they use a zinc nut to tighten the strainer to the sink? Do you use putty or silicone?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yea zinc nut, I use putty where I can, if the sink surface allows putty to be used on it.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

ironranger said:


> Got another one today, steady drip from the brass on a w/m hose bib. The home is in the country, on a well. No chlorine issues, water has no problems. The wirsbo pex is tight and perfect, the inside of the pipe looks great. I was going to replace the hose bib and gave it a slight turn and the male threads of the hose bib broke right in half, wow.
> Proflow, no thank you very much. I've bought a few things but this installation wasn't even that old. I'm not touching anymore. No, this was not my install but I know who did it and it was less than a year ago.
> 
> Seems we have some serious brass problems out there.



I had the EXACT same problem a couple years ago. I quit using Proflo's stuff and am happy to be away from the junk.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Do they use a zinc nut to tighten the strainer to the sink? Do you use putty or silicone?


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Sill-cock? That there is a boiler drain. Well, at least thats what we call them.
> Talking to a GC yesterday about my old boss and his company, said they installed a pro-flow ball valve for the the water main. Said they closed the valve and began to saw cut the slab, cut a couple of shallow lines, and splishy splashy water went everywhere. Under furthur investigations, the ball vavle, it had no ball, or balls for that matter. Murphys law, anything that says pro on it, isnt.:laughing:


So just keep catering to Fergusons. That is what they send you unless you specify different.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Yea zinc nut, I use putty where I can, if the sink surface allows putty to be used on it.


 No problems with those zinc nuts cracking? I had some zinc nuts that i could break easily with my fingers.....even my lil girlfriend could break them. No problems?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> So just keep catering to Fergusons. That is what they send you unless you specify different.


I avoid fergys if at all possible. Im an E&E guy. Old timers like George and Ronnie. They know what **** is, and where to get it. Not like those kids at the counter at Fergys. Oops, dont tell george i said he was an ol timer!!:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Master, I have not used any of those type basket strainers. I think a HO would buy somthing like that, BUT I am not sure of the quality or the reliability of this particular product so take this with a grain of ya know
> 
> Ive been useing Kohler Basket Strainers, ya the $40 ones, I put a regular basket strain in one of there hands and a Kohler Basket strain in the other, it sells itself.
> 
> I use 100%Silicone and use Denatured Alcohol for clean up:thumbsup:


I have my salt out. I think kohler overkilled that basket on the thickness of the basket part...but skimpped on the nut...it should have a bigger place to grip and tighten it. Also a butter knife can go down the cross strainer if the basket strainer portion is removed. They are over priced and I cant buy them for 40 bucks...more like 48 plus tax....I'd hafta sell it for 60.00. Most folks aren't buyin it here. I found the pascos and they seem great but just wanted to ask if anyone else has used them and their opinion or any known problems. I like the style.....and I have never found an ISE mounting bracket leak unless it was installed wrong....like not enough puttty or your sealant of choice. I'm buying the pasco's for 5.50 and selling them for 15.00. The pasco's are all stainless except the mounting bracket and screws but they dont get wet. Nice heavy quality stainless......and they weigh a ton because of the steel bracket. i will send you one Greenplumb


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> No problems with those zinc nuts cracking? I had some zinc nuts that i could break easily with my fingers.....even my lil girlfriend could break them. No problems?



Nope have never had any problems. :no:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Ive had problems strippin them out, but im a handfisted SOB


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Ive had problems strippin them out, but im a handfisted SOB


 compare kohlers drain one day to a kirkhill. They basically copied it....its a damn good copy for 17 bucks too. same weight almost...very close. Check into it,you may like them for some normal peoples plumbing:laughing:. I just cant put 100.00 worth of baskets in a 100,000.00 house. They frown and look like this at me:blink:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Quick question. Was that installed outside?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Protech said:


> Quick question. Was that installed outside?


In a previous post he said it was a INSIDE WM connection


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> In a previous post he said it was a INSIDE WM connection


protechs thinking termite or bug spray corroded it....I bet or some chemical. Its just crap is all. I had considered chlorine. or brick wash


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Nah, I just didn't read it carefully enough.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

This is the basket strainers we use

http://i32.tinypic.com/5btwep.jpg

http://i31.tinypic.com/ejykqp.jpg

It has been in the office kitchen about 3 years


----------

